# Rhodesian Ridgeback needs Rehoming



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

My friend has an 11 month old RR she need to rehome. Lovely puppy, lots of fun, great temperament and well sociallised with other dogs. 
Rehoming due to family difficulities. I have a photo of him but not sure how to upload it. He is beautiful.
If interested please contact me and i will forward her details to you. Thanks.


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Bump for anyone who hasnt seen and may be interested x


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you tried any rescues ?
rehoming him through a rescue they can homecheck and ascertain the new owners will be the very best for him :thumbup:


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

I volunteer at a local rescue and they are chocablock right now. She has contacted other local rescue's but has been told they have no room at present. I've had a couple of p.ms from some members who have given me other info and rescues that many help too. Just thought by bumping may help too. If i hadnt of got my mally a few weeks ago i would of had him but i'm bursting at the seams now!
Thank you for youe suggestions though Mese


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

These people may be able to help, I met them at DD this year

Welfare Trust GB


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I have pm'd love_my_pets with the telephone numbers of all the rescue co-ordinators of the three RR clubs in England.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Please get him into rescue

Midlands & Northern Rhodesian Ridgeback Club Rescue - Welcome Page
Dogs Trust - Home
Large Breed Dog Rescue

Just a few of many xx


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys. I passed on the numbers and my friend has spoken to RR rescue. I will let you know the outcome.


----------

